# Dumb guy left blue tape on acrylic sanded caulk



## fix it man (Feb 7, 2010)

i regrouted a shower and a not so smart worker went back and siliconed the corners with sanded acrylic caulk. he blue taped this with painters tape and did a great job siliconing . but he forgot to pull the painters tape off within an hour. any suggestions about how this is going to look when the tape gets pulled off? i was thinking i need to use a wide razor make a cut then pull the tape off then redo it. any suggestions. homeowner not happy.:shutup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Now, now, - - you don't expect us to be dumb enough to admit we might know how to fix that, do ya'?? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sure I know how it is going to look. Gonna look like a great silicone job with a blue outline. :laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

On a side-note, - - I have an invisible partner named 'dumb-guy' too!! :laughing: J/K


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

In all seriousness, - - I'd say you probably need to start over.

Carefully straight-razor the silicone completely out of there, - - then use a heat gun (or even a blow-dryer) to remove the tape cleanly, - - then wipe down with (damp-ragged) acetone, - -then clean with water, - - then dry and re-caulk.

The blue tape is by no means a bad idea, - - but do it all it once, - - tape it, then 'wet-finger' caulk it, then remove tape, then (lightly) 'wet-finger' caulk it again, and you're done . . .


----------



## fix it man (Feb 7, 2010)

*painters tape*

a guy put painters tape down and caulked the shower all around. he didnt remove the tape before the caulk dried. i am trying to figure out a way to ease the picky homeowners mind. i thought i would take a long paint edger that you put up to protect the trim from getting paint on it up and then take a razor blade and scrape down the side of the long painter protector to try to get that straight line. do you think this would work? i dont know if they are called painter protectors . i never use them. they are plastic on one side and have a blade on the other side and are about 24 inches long.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Is the tape under the caulk at all? It may have to be redone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Is it caulk or silicon? Hope it's not caulk in a shower as it def needs to be pulled out and done again and like SG says if the tapes under either of them then it needs to be redone as you have only tape as your bond between the 2 to be water tight.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you use silicon in the corners first or did you just use sanded caulk. All the sanded caulks i have used have said that they are not for use in areas with prolonged wet contact. I.e around a shower or bath.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/painters-tape-74549/#post891890
Just starting to remold houses.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ohhhh didnt realise it was the same guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess he didn't like the first answer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

solarguy said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/painters-tape-74549/#post891890
> Just starting to remold houses.


Not anymore, I merged the posts.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Tom R said:


> On a side-note, - - I have an invisible partner named 'dumb-guy' too!! :laughing: J/K


I had a dumb-guy working for me until I realized I was the dumb-guy who hired him.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yea, I have been seeing alot of this lately. Tile guys use the sanded latex caulk in showers, behind kitchen sinks, etc... It doesn't hold up & unfortunately I can only find silicone in clear, white or almond & of course always shiny & never sanded.
Steve



BCConstruction said:


> Did you use silicon in the corners first or did you just use sanded caulk. All the sanded caulks i have used have said that they are not for use in areas with prolonged wet contact. I.e around a shower or bath.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

stp57 said:


> Yea, I have been seeing alot of this lately. Tile guys use the sanded latex caulk in showers, behind kitchen sinks, etc... It doesn't hold up & unfortunately I can only find silicone in clear, white or almond & of course always shiny & never sanded.
> Steve


Tile places have much better caulk selections to match almost any color grout.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I know it sucks because of color limitations, but I've been using exterior grade paintable silicon caulking along all of my tubs and showers just because of how horrible the mold resistant bathroom caulk has held up for me. It says its rated for bathrooms and such, but I've redone it a few times on some jobs I did when I was first starting out.

Everyone who told you to redo it was telling you the truth and frankly you should not have to think twice about it. As soon as the homeowner pointed it out the answer is "Oh wow!! My guy should have known better. We will rework that for you ASAP at no additional charge."

Rip it out. Redo it. 

Fin


----------

